# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Cka te bej qe te me dal mjekra sepse ende sme ka dal ??

## astriku

Jam nje 20 vjeqar dhe ende nuk me ka dal mjekra gje qe me besdis shum kur sho shoket e mi me mjekra kur sho edhe me te rinje se une qe ju ka dalur mjekra ju lutem mjeku te me ndihmoj rreth kesaj qeshtije  te me rekomandoj ndonje gje se qka te bej apo si te veproj,sepse me vije turp te shkoj te mjeku , e pata deshir te dij mendimin e juaj apo edhe te me ndihmoni nese keni mundesi  ju lutem ??

----------


## murik

Keq me vjen ta them por ndoshta je qose.Qose quhet nje mashkull qe nuk ka qime ne fytyre.

----------


## land

ke probleme me testosteronin plako,

http://www.repubblica.it/salute/espe...erone-7094934/

shko tek nje mjek endokrinolog
tek ky linku siper sugjerohet te behen keto analizat.

testosterone totale e libero, DHEA, DHEA-S, DHT, 17OHProgesterone, 3 alfa androstanediolglucoronide, delta4androstenedione, estradiolo, PSA e PSAfree, transaminasi, gammaGT, bilirubinemia.

----------


## PINK

c'i do qimet, bela do i kesh, do i rrush perdite. Mire je pa qime, mos t'vij turp hic. Lol

----------


## broken_smile

> Jam nje 20 vjeqar dhe ende nuk me ka dal mjekra gje qe me besdis shum kur sho shoket e mi me mjekra kur sho edhe me te rinje se une qe ju ka dalur mjekra ju lutem mjeku te me ndihmoj rreth kesaj qeshtije te me rekomandoj ndonje gje se qka te bej apo si te veproj,sepse me vije turp te shkoj te mjeku , e pata deshir te dij mendimin e juaj apo edhe te me ndihmoni nese keni mundesi ju lutem ??



Une nuk jam mjeke por te keshilloj te konsultohesh me nje endokrinolog, i cili mund te percaktoje me saktesi, nepermjet analizave te niveleve hormonale dhe kontrolle te tjera nese jane te nevojshme, shkaqet e kesaj situate; pra nese eshte dicka normale dhe fiziologjike ne rastin tend apo jane te pranishem semundje pergjegjes per vonesen e zhvillimit te karaktereve sekondare seksuale (mjekra, qime ne sqetulla dhe ne zonen pubike). 
Nje kontroll tek mjeku nuk kushton asgje, sepse ne kete menyre mund te evitohen fare lehte probleme te tjera ne te ardhmen, duke ditur qe diagnostikimi sa me i shpejte i nje semundje mundeson nje terapi akoma me efikase.

----------


## FierAkja143

Duket se nuk ke tamam testosteron.  Gje qe mund te rregullohet nese te pengon aq shume. 

Kerko ne google per menyra natyrale dhe ushqimet qe mund te hash qe te shtosh me shume testosteron.  Nese je mbipesh, humb pesh dhe bej shume gjimnastik.  Vitaminat A,B & E (fruta, zarzavate, lean meats & nuts) te ndihmojn te prodhosh me shume testosteron.

----------


## Marya

keto shoqkat siper ta kane dhene nje pergjigje shkencore
 une po te jap nje keshille popullore
rruje faqen si kot keshtu ne fillim, ne fillim do rruash pushin , pastaj pushi do forcohet , do shumohet dhe ja do te behet qimja si iriq :perqeshje: 

ps perdor nga ato brisqet e vjetra 20 lekeshe qe ta rrjepin lekuren :shkelje syri:

----------


## astriku

faleminderit per mendimet e juaja dhe per ndihmen do mundohem te konsultohem me      endokrinologun dhe njeher faleminderit te gjitheve.

----------


## Apollyon

Me mire qe si ke.

----------


## Jackie

Tamom .... na pyt ne c'heqim me Gillete3 i her n'tre dite lol

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> faleminderit per mendimet e juaja dhe per ndihmen do mundohem te konsultohem me      endokrinologun dhe njeher faleminderit te gjitheve.


Leri ti endo..kri..no-lo-gu-n  :ngerdheshje: ,.. po hyri zhilet nje here, dy here, tri here, kosite bukur mir ! Dhe tani se ka qare pat te dal leshi,... ftyres  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> keto shoqkat siper ta kane dhene nje pergjigje shkencore
>  une po te jap nje keshille popullore
> rruje faqen si kot keshtu ne fillim, ne fillim do rruash pushin , pastaj pushi do forcohet , do shumohet dhe ja do te behet qimja si iriq
> 
> ps *perdor nga ato brisqet e vjetra 20 lekeshe qe ta rrjepin lekuren*



Pse ekzistojn akoma kto lloj brisqesh

Sa ja dashke te miren mi,po ato ta japin faqen ne dore  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mr Zeid

> keto shoqkat siper ta kane dhene nje pergjigje shkencore
>  une po te jap nje keshille popullore
> rruje faqen si kot keshtu ne fillim, ne fillim do rruash pushin , pastaj pushi do forcohet , do shumohet dhe ja do te behet qimja si iriq
> 
> ps perdor nga ato brisqet e vjetra 20 lekeshe qe ta rrjepin lekuren


eh cben eksperienca

----------


## murik

> Leri ti endo..kri..no-lo-gu-n ,.. po hyri zhilet nje here, dy here, tri here, kosite bukur mir ! Dhe tani se ka qare pat te dal leshi,... ftyres


Ore tjetri thote se eshte qose,ju i thoni rru pushin.Ca pushi t'rruj tjetri kur eshte qose?

----------


## Kënga

> Jam nje 20 vjeqar dhe ende nuk me ka dal mjekra gje qe me besdis shum kur sho shoket e mi me mjekra kur sho edhe me te rinje se une qe ju ka dalur mjekra ju lutem mjeku te me ndihmoj rreth kesaj qeshtije  te me rekomandoj ndonje gje se qka te bej apo si te veproj,sepse me vije turp te shkoj te mjeku , e pata deshir te dij mendimin e juaj apo edhe te me ndihmoni nese keni mundesi  ju lutem ??


Prit edhe ca dite e del ndonjera qe do ta "lshoj mjekerr"  :ngerdheshje: ,mos u merzit kot  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nete

Ishalla te del,mjaft keshilla paska.... :pa dhembe:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Rruj sqetllën i her plako,se mos t del mjekrra.

----------


## muslim_ks

Une njof nje njeri 40 vjec  nuk ka qime. 


Ps. Na trego nje foto tenden te shohim pa mjekerr si dukesh ??  :perqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Ble nje mjeker dhe ngjite,si ne muvis,lol.

----------


## astriku

Pershendetje te gjitheve deshiroj te ju them se  konsulta me Endokrinologun ka qene e efektshme dhe kam patur edhe zgjedhje per kete problem , eshte zbuluar se kam nivel shume te ulet te Testosteronit dhe me ka rekomanduar TRT  Testosteron Replacement Therapy 1 injection ne 3 jave 250 mg , jam ne terapi ce 6 muaj dhe mund te ju them lirshem se ndihem si njeriu me i lumtur ne Bote sepse ne mua ka ndryshuar gjithqka si Zeri ashtu edhe mjekra me ka dale etj etj , thjesht ju falenderoj shume per ndihmen e juaj jeni me te miret ju pershendes.

----------

